# What a day!!! My horse got raped...by her son!!!!



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Tough break! =|

I would get a vet out for an ultrasound, or at least call him and figure out when to have him out for an abortion shot. He can also help if she needs stitches, got an infection [in the wound or in her uterus/cervix/etc] or anything else.

This is obviously more than you are prepared to deal with at the moment, so having a vet out is your best bet.

Oh, and from my understanding, you can breed father to daughter, or mother to son, just not sibling to sibling.

Hope I was some help. =]


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

So sorry that happened to your mare. I hate it when people's studs get out and breed the mares that happen to be there. That is good you are putting stuff on her wounds - I hope she heals fast! You will want to get a vet to preg check her too. Then, if she is pregnant you can decide whether you want to abort or to keep the foal.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If the mare is that bad, get a vet out. You want her preg checked soon so you can terminate if she took. Is the YO the owner of the stud? I would be handing her the bills and moving my mare, or at the very least I would be demanding that the stallion's enclosure be done over.
Get the vet out soon (today) though; if she's torn up on the outside, there might be damaged on the inside. 
Don't worry about the mare's mental state; animals don't know rape and they have no concept of family ties. So she was mounted and likely bred, but in her mind it wasn't rape, and she had no idea it was her son, and if she did, she didn't care. I'm only worried about the mare's health and safety.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TwoHeartsOneBond (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! I was not prepared for this at all!!! I love the stallion but this brought too much on me!! And the YO called HER vet and the vet said not to worry about it but I am I mean it was bad!!! I will attach a picture!

But to JustDessageIt, I assume she doesnt think its rape, I just couldnt think of another way to word it because I know she didnt want, he has got in with her multiple times (with me near by to intervene) and she bucks and screams and making a big deal, so Im assuming she just got so tired and she was trapped in trees that she just gave up. And yes YO is owner of the stud. And she was sugar coating the whole thing!!! I was going to freak out!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If he has gotten in with her multiple times, it is far past time to move her. If your YO doesn't take this seriously, it's just going to keep happening. It is up to you to get your horse out of that situation. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorthTheWait (May 27, 2010)

Aw! Poor girl! I'm sorry that happend..I agree..I'd get a vet to come out and make sure she is okay/not pregnant! And maybe consider moving her.. =/ Best of luck!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Poor thing! Are the wounds in need of vet care? How bad are they? Agreed, if this has happened before it's way past time to move her away from that barn


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Your mare would not have stood for a stud unless she was in standing heat. If she wasn't, she would have fought and fought until she was or he gave up. He didn't chase her around enough that she "gave up." Way too much human emotion there. =] But again, get a vet and move your poor mare. Any injuries to the stud, by the way? If she wasn't receptive, he would have gotten a few kicks.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a side note as Ricci said - mares will not stand for mounting unless they have a certain personality or are in heat. Most mares will squeal and kick ANY stallion away when they aren't in standing heat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TwoHeartsOneBond (Apr 10, 2010)

I want to move her ASAP. And the wounds on her body are just surface wounds. And this is what it looks like. So Im trying to decide if its as bad as it looks to me? Advice!!! Im going to have the YO call the vet and Im going to talk to her myself. I have not looked at the stud because I was just to ****ed off to go near him. He was very sweaty thats all I noticed from a distance when I was giving him a glare. Hahaha. Well my YO was keeping him away from all the mares and suddenly she moved him and I can take a picture of where he got through. I will take pictures of him and another new picture of my mares vagina.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I would definitely call a vet. Those are some nasty wounds, and while they will heal I imagine they are very painful especially when she urinates. This may be the tip of the iceberg, she needs an internal exam too.

If that were my mare, I would have pulled her from that barn faster than you can blink an eye. One escape is one thing- jailbreaks happen- but to have it happen over and over is mismanagement on the part of the barn owner.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree with DraftRider, get your own vet out there, that is bad!


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

TwoHeartsOneBond said:


> Thanks guys!!! I was not prepared for this at all!!! I love the stallion but this brought too much on me!! And *the YO called HER vet* and *the vet said not to worry about it* but I am I mean it was bad!!! I will attach a picture!
> 
> But to JustDessageIt, I assume she doesnt think its rape, I just couldnt think of another way to word it because I know she didnt want, he has got in with her multiple times (with me near by to intervene) and she bucks and screams and making a big deal, so Im assuming she just got so tired and she was trapped in trees that she just gave up. *And yes YO is owner of the stud. And she was sugar coating the whole thing!!!* I was going to freak out!!!!


Did the YO's vet come out and look at your mare, then say it was nothing to worry about? 

*OR*

Did your YO call her vet, down play the injuries, and the vet said *without actually looking at your mare* :shock:, that it was nothing to worry about.

I'd get a second opinion, ASAP, in either case and give the bill to the YO.

Sorry you have to go through this, and I agree with everyone else who said to get a vet out and move your mare.


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

Studs should be in STUD PENS, not somewhere where they can 'just get out.' Horses will be horses.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

I think it really depends on the stallion..

The lady I did my work experience with had the most amazing stallions.
Very quiet, and she had no problems turning them all out together (no fighting, they all grew up together and all) 
Gelded and sold as childs ponies after they had served for about 5 years.


Sorry, that was majorly off topic S:

I agree with everyone here, call your vet! Even if there are no major internal injuries, at least you know that there aren't right? 

Hope she heals up!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would definitely get the vet out; while it might just look like surface wounds to you, they are extensive and not in a good place... she might also have internal injuries - you just don't know, and won't know without a vet coming to see her in person. I would also suggest YOU get YOUR vet out.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Your poor girl. I don't know -- that looks pretty traumatic to me! I echo everyone here saying GET YOUR VET OUT GET YOUR VET OUT GET YOUR VET OUT!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Deerly said:


> Your poor girl. I don't know -- that looks pretty traumatic to me!


Other than the injuries, the mare didn't experience much of anything "traumatic" - that is giving too much human emotion to a horse. Rape is defined as intercourse without consent by one member - horses cannot consent, and have no moral compass for mating. There is a reason for AI breeding; i.e. to prevent injuries like this from happening, but that's besides the point


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, definitely see a vet. If he did, in fact, breed her, there's no telling what she looks like inside. Scary words pop into my head like torn cervix. Not good. I don't mean to scare you, but in a situation like this, it does need to be looked at by a vet YOU trust.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Has the vet been out yet? Have you found a place to move your pony? I would haul my mare home and keep her in the backyard a few days if I had to, just to get her out of that place.


----------



## TwoHeartsOneBond (Apr 10, 2010)

The vet did not come out to look at her. My YO called her vet and made everything seem less serious and the vet was like "well it will heal from the inside out." without even looking!!! Yah I was waiting to see if she was in pain when she urinates but she is one of those horses that holds in until she is in the pasture. And she wont go in front of me. I didnt hear her pee in the stall day from 1PM-7PM. And I want to move her but there is this whole big drama of doing it but I am going to arrange things with the YO after this happened.


I agree, studs can be great in the right hands of a person. But he doesnt get worked with hardly any and when someone is working with him its the trainer like once a month. 
I feel the wounds are a bigger deal then they seem and the YO should be taking this more seriously!!!
I am worried that something on the inside could be torn...such as the cervix. But I wont know til tomorrow. 

But I havent actually chosen a good vet. So I called up a friend and she gave me her vet's number and I am going to call in the morning. 









^This is day two. (there is Blu Kote on it)









This is where he got through to her. (with our cute pony w/ Cushings Annie)


Sorry that I write novels guys]:


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Dang. He messed her up good. I hope she does heal, that is nasty.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> Other than the injuries, the mare didn't experience much of anything "traumatic" - that is giving too much human emotion to a horse. Rape is defined as intercourse without consent by one member - horses cannot consent, and have no moral compass for mating. There is a reason for AI breeding; i.e. to prevent injuries like this from happening, but that's besides the point


Really? But isn't just being injured by another horse traumatic enough? I've seen dogs traumatized by being hurt or beaten up by other dogs I don't know why horses would be too terribly different emotionally?

If horses can be emotionally scared by people who are violent or aggressive or physically force them into situations they are scared of or uncomfortable with I don't know why another horse couldn't inflict the same sort of trauma? That's what I meant, nothing to do with morals?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I just meant that she isn't "traumatized" like a human rape victim. She might ne leery of breeding now or perhaps leery of horses acting a certain way. 
OP I hope you get a vet out just in case. I'd actually consider putting her somewhere alone for a few hours to see if she can urinate and see if it appears painful if you can observe. I highly suggest you move your mare. That enclosure is not a stallion pen, and it's hardly surprising he's getting out time and time again. If th YO doesn't care then you have to step up and say enough is enough. You have to be the voice that she doesn't have, YOU have to make sure she's in a safe situation - that's your job as a horse owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Heck, I wouldn't keep ANY of my horses in a fence with a gap like that, much less a stallion. This BO is simply clueless. It's amazing horses weren't hurt or impregnated before now! He should have only gotten through that spot once, if at all, before it was fixed. Your poor mare! Run away from this place ASAP!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

OP, she really needs to see a vet yesterday. The longer you put it off, the easier it will be for you to say "it can wait." Until you're to the point where, if she is pregnant, you are passed the "safe-zone" of abortion, or at least at a point where it will be more uncomfortable/painful for your mare. You're not doing your mare any favors keeping her at that place and posting pictures on a forum. I'm sorry, but you *NEEEEEEEED *to get her looked at, pronto!


----------



## TwoHeartsOneBond (Apr 10, 2010)

I called like 5478 vets today ): and no answer!! I hate sundays!!!!! Wish me luck with tomorrow and what the vet says! I think me and the YO have the same vet ):


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I have never heard of a vet that had banker's hours. Its not in their job description. Besides, they Love sundays, because they get more money. Whenever I had to call a vet after hours, I was connected to an answering service who would then contact the vet, and the vet would get back to me right away. This thread was posted 3 days ago. If the mare is as bad off as you think, there is no excuse why a vet hasn't been out to see her yet.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Agreed. My vet will come out day or night. I've had a Christmas Eve c-section on the kitchen table from a ewe. My animals don't get sick until major holidays.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hiring a new vet for something that happened days ago on a Sunday might be why you are having so much of a problem getting a vet out. Try calling again on a week day.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

As others have said, your vet can abort the fetus. You'll have to discuss with him/her the cost and potential risks to your mare's health. I would also bill the yard owner for all vet fees and start looking for a new place to keep your horse...


----------



## TwoHeartsOneBond (Apr 10, 2010)

draftrider said:


> My animals don't get sick until major holidays.


Dont they all?
Got a hold of the vet today. Waiting for her to call me back.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I may of missed it - but did anyone actually SEE the mounting? I'm sorry but we've bred and handled brood mares for years. The injury looks more like a kick than a penetration wound. When you tie it with all of the other wounds - it would make more sense they were fighting. As was previously stated - a mare will not stand for a stallion if she is not in heat. She will try and knock some sense into him.


----------



## TwoHeartsOneBond (Apr 10, 2010)

mls said:


> I may of missed it - but did anyone actually SEE the mounting? I'm sorry but we've bred and handled brood mares for years. The injury looks more like a kick than a penetration wound. When you tie it with all of the other wounds - it would make more sense they were fighting. As was previously stated - a mare will not stand for a stallion if she is not in heat. She will try and knock some sense into him.



Your in MN 
And no I am 75% sure no one saw it. And now after the whole ordeal she is in heat. But the day before it happened she wasnt so Im assuming she was. But when I posted (the day) she wasnt anything but tired and sore :/ My friend had also said that her horse bit another horse...down there and something similar happened but no one saw so Im not sure): She usually kicks him and squeals but I wasnt there to see. 

But even times before where she has been in heat she hasnt EVER been interested in him enough to whinny at him like she is now. Usually she just lifts her tail when I curry near her butt and thats about as far as it goes for her!! 

But this time...if she even hears him walking near the stable she will whinny and be all loud and interested and if she sees him she nearly yanks the lead rope out of my hand and my mare is NEVER EVER like this :/


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> Tough break! =|
> 
> Oh, and from my understanding, you can breed father to daughter, or mother to son, just not sibling to sibling.
> 
> Hope I was some help. =]


It is totally ok for the foal (if there is one) if it's your mare's son. You aren't supposed to do father/daughter though... I had a friend who bred half siblings and mother/son. 
I hope she's doing better soon. Even if your YO called her vet, there's nothing wrong with calling yours if you're nervous. I know I would!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am not sure why you would even take a chance and wait and see if she is pregnant with a foal you do not want. All the vet has to do is give her a shot and she will come into heat and won't be pregnant. I should be soon though and then you won't have to wonder.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

ChristianCowgirl said:


> It is totally ok for the foal (if there is one) if it's your mare's son. You aren't supposed to do father/daughter though... I had a friend who bred half siblings and mother/son.
> I hope she's doing better soon. Even if your YO called her vet, there's nothing wrong with calling yours if you're nervous. I know I would!


How is breeding father to daughter any different than breeding mother to son? Each "child" has half the chromosomes of each "parent." 

The problem with sibling to sibling is they both share everything. Half-sibling wouldn't be any different than parent to child, I would think.

And OP, whether she was bred/mounted or what have you, she should see a vet. This isn't a gash on her side. This is a VERY sensitive area that is VERY vulnerable to infection and permanent damage.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

riccil0ve said:


> How is breeding father to daughter any different than breeding mother to son? Each "child" has half the chromosomes of each "parent."


There is Mitochondrial DNA, which is only inherited from the mother. All offspring actually inherit more from the dam than the sire.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ChristianCowgirl said:


> I had a friend who bred half siblings and mother/son.


:shock: On purpose?


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

Yes. She was extremely careful about breeding. I dint understand the ins and outs if it, but she's been breeding longer than I've been alive. She does what's officially acceptible. Her best foals were from the stallions mom and half sister (they had the same sire).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Cat said:


> There is Mitochondrial DNA, which is only inherited from the mother. All offspring actually inherit more from the dam than the sire.


So wouldn't that make father to daughter a better match than mother to son? Since son already has most of mom's genetics?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ChristianCowgirl said:


> Yes. She was extremely careful about breeding. I dint understand the ins and outs if it, but she's been breeding longer than I've been alive. She does what's officially acceptible. Her best foals were from the stallions mom and half sister (they had the same sire).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting. I don't think I will ever understand what people call "line breeding." It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

Me either. I just know what I've been told. I won't ever breed without talking to someone who knows more about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Update? What did your vet say about the injuries?


----------



## TwoHeartsOneBond (Apr 10, 2010)

I called my vet and she got back to me...which is a vet i used to use back when I leased. I explained the situation in FULL and she told me that what I am doing is all good and that if a yogurty looking puss starts to come out her vulva to be concerned for infection. She said there isnt much she could do and if she seen it (after complementing my great description skills ) that should would most likely say the same thing. 

So I called another really well known vet and he said the same thing and that I should wait a week to really see improvements before getting worried about the situation because its not that uncommon. 

But being she is my baby I am extremely worried still. But I did ride her today and she was her normal self and she doesnt seem lethargic or grumpy or traumatized at all 
Thanks guys so much for all the input and I will agree I will NEVER understand line breeding either XD but ehh who needs to? I dont intend on ever being a breeder. 

If anyone knows anything that is good to put on surface wounds. PLEASE SHARE!!!!!!
And she has scrapes where she has like a lip/flake of skin and hair and should I leave the lip dealio or cut it off?


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd give the bills to the YO and get a vet that's NOT working for her out there. The vet could be biased to avoid a lawsuit between you and your YO, and if this has happened multiple times, I suggest you move, and soon. This is not only putting a lot of stress on you, but it's putting it on your mare too. And if she does turn out to be pregnant, you have to decide whether or not to abort, because even though I think it's only sibling and sibling, mother and son could have genetic mutations, too. You need to be careful.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Sio what are you doing to prevent an unwanted pregnancy?
Sounds like nothing?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Sio what are you doing to prevent an unwanted pregnancy?
> Sounds like nothing?


Exactly. You can only wait so long before you HAVE to keep the baby to term, go through the foaling process, and then you have a baby on your hands.

And to add to churumbeque's question, what are you doing to prevent the same thing from happening AGAIN?


----------



## TwoHeartsOneBond (Apr 10, 2010)

I have already talked to the vet and I have 60 days to decide and it has only been 5 days, so at this point I just want her healed up and to be better before I worried the baby. Lately I have been thinking of keeping the foal. (Im sure you guys dont want hear the debate).
I am moving the horse next month. I think it would be to stressful to do it now. So I am doing it in july. 

Anyways I think the situation is okay now. My mare is looking a lot better back there! But still not too good. She is having a discharge from her healing on the inside


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

TwoHeartsOneBond said:


> I have already talked to the vet and I have 60 days to decide and it has only been 5 days, so at this point I just want her healed up and to be better before I worried the baby. Lately I have been thinking of keeping the foal. (Im sure you guys dont want hear the debate).
> I am moving the horse next month. I think it would be to stressful to do it now. So I am doing it in july.
> 
> Anyways I think the situation is okay now. My mare is looking a lot better back there! But still not too good. She is having a discharge from her healing on the inside


 Okay just so you all know, I do know that horses do get bred back to there own gene pool all the time and its not that I dont want her pregnant by her son, I just DO NOT want a foal!! And I cant stress that enough!!!

^^
*So from this statement in your original post what is there to decide? How is the situation ok if she is pregnant? You give the horse a shot now and they sweat a little and then you do not have to worry about aborting a foal later. Follow your initial instinct and take care of this now and avoid the stress and cost later. Especially if you board and so not have your own place.
*
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/what-day-my-horse-got-raped-58171/#ixzz0sM93NAoX


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

mls said:


> I may of missed it - but did anyone actually SEE the mounting? I'm sorry but we've bred and handled brood mares for years. The injury looks more like a kick than a penetration wound. When you tie it with all of the other wounds - it would make more sense they were fighting. As was previously stated - a mare will not stand for a stallion if she is not in heat. She will try and knock some sense into him.


MLS is completely right here. I bet $100 that this mare was NOT bred. I don't have as much breeding experience but I have not see a tear like this from a stud. This was most likely a kick. This happened to one of my boarders except I new she was kicked because I watched it happen.

I called the vet out and the vet did NOTHING. He said the vagina heals very very well and to do nothing but give her bute for the pain. Your BO is not downplaying her injury. I can't say much as to you BO's responsibility. Studs should be housed accordingly but even then accidents happen. 

Calm down it looks worse than it actually is.


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

Did you get a vet that wasn't hired by your YO?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

TwoHeartsOneBond said:


> Anyways I think the situation is okay now. My mare is looking a lot better back there! But still not too good. She is having a discharge from her healing on the inside


Has a vet seen her in person?
This statement worries me.


----------



## TwoHeartsOneBond (Apr 10, 2010)

*Has a vet seen her in person?*
- Yes, today. She is on anti-biotics and is healing well and will have a flab of skin.

*Did you get a vet that wasn't hired by your YO? * -No I used her vet but I used to use the same vet when I leased, she is amazing and very honest.


​To *starlinestables*
- One I have seen this stud breed multiple times and he has NEVER kicked!!!! Even when mares kick at him, he has *never* kicked so I highly doubt it was kick. Two, the YO did downplay she said it was hardly tore and that it looked perfectly fine, and when the vet came today she said THE YO *DID NOT EXPLAIN* IT LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Third, Okay so you throw a stud in dry lot with a _2 foot space_ that he can jump through, then tell me that is the correct place for a stud! Fourth, THE ONLY REASON I POSTED THIS AD IS SO I COULD GET ADVICE ABOUT THE *WHOLE SITUATION* NOT JUST HER VAGINA!

*how is the situation ok if she is pregnant?
- *Personally if she is going to be OKAY then I feel the situation is okay. *

You give the horse a shot now and they sweat a little and then you do not have to worry about aborting a foal later.* - Um well since my mom is paying for the horse and she wants to keep the baby I am really debating the situation. I mean it will be her last baby. Its hard and I HAVE to wait til she is out of heat.

*what are you doing to prevent the same thing from happening AGAIN?
- *I am moving her to a place that doesnt have a stallion and my best friends parents own the place but they do have a gelding that had a crappy gelding job and has one testicle but they keep him separate and he isnt interested in mare*s. 
* 


​

Did that answer all your questions? Thanks guys you have all been extremely helpful!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

TwoHeartsOneBond said:


> To *starlinestables*
> - One I have seen this stud breed multiple times and he has NEVER kicked!!!! Even when mares kick at him, he has *never* kicked so I highly doubt it was kick. Two, the YO did downplay she said it was hardly tore and that it looked perfectly fine, and when the vet came today she said THE YO *DID NOT EXPLAIN* IT LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Third, Okay so you throw a stud in dry lot with a _2 foot space_ that he can jump through, then tell me that is the correct place for a stud! Fourth, THE ONLY REASON I POSTED THIS AD IS SO I COULD GET ADVICE ABOUT THE *WHOLE SITUATION* NOT JUST HER VAGINA!


Why are you yelling at starlinestables? They are the one poster who seems to think you doing nothing is OK.


If you were really worried about how this stallion is housed your mare would be out of there NOW. Not in the future, but now.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

TwoHeartsOneBond said:


> ...but they do have a gelding that had a crappy gelding job and has one testicle but they keep him separate and he isnt interested in mare*s. *​


​ 
After everything that has happened here, isn't one testicle just one too many?!?!!!!!


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

*I had a mare with a similar looking injury years ago--- it was from another mare who cornered her and they ended up standing butt to butt squealing and kicking the crap out of each other and neither would back down. I saw it happening as I ran from the house to the paddock yelling my head off. She was pregnant and I was worried about all the things mentioned-- infection, internal injuries, ability to deliver her foal, as well as her losing her foal. *

*I had the vet out ASAP to asses the damage and in case he felt she needed stitches (which need to be done within 24 hours of the wound, and the sooner the better.) He sedated her and cleaned the wound, and also inserted a speculum to check inside her vagina. She was torn on the outside, bruised on the inside, but no flaps of skin and nothing he felt like stitching. He said bloodflow to that area is rich and things heal quickly-- I was instructed to keep her clean and give her TMZ antibiotics 2x a day for 10 days. *

*She healed up with a little puckery scar but it was barely noticable, and she carried and delivered a healthy foal. She was cleared to be bred again, but we sold her and she ended up dying of colic (totally unrelated of course) before she had another foal :-(*

*I have hand bred and pasture bred mares, and never have had a stallion tear a mare, but I know it can happen. The "ugliest" (not life-threateningly serious, but ugly) injury I have seen from live cover was a pasture breeding at another farm where the stallion penetrated, taking some of the mare's tail hair inside with him. Both the mare and stallion had lacerations from the friction of the trapped horsehair (shudder). Bioth healed up fine, but the stallion was not able to breed mares for a month or so. The mare was on antibiotics for a couple weeks, because she had broken skin inside and out and horse tails are not the cleanest. The lacerations were not deep, but there was some skin surface peeled off and some long ugly papercut type wounds in very sensitive areas.*

*I have also known of a mare who had a hole ripped thru her vaginal wall ** (inside-- the outside part is technically the vulva) during breeding by a large (well endowed) stallion-- she had some bleeding and acted crampy/colicky that evening, which is how they discovered the injury-- with immediate vet care and painkillers, then antibiotics and good followup, she healed-- miraculously she was pregnant and stayed pregnant and she also delivered normally.*

*The common thread to all of these good outcomes was immediate competent vet care-- sometimes things do heal "on their own" but I would be afraid to risk the outcome if I had not used a good experienced vet.*


----------



## TwoHeartsOneBond (Apr 10, 2010)

I was not yelling at starlinestables...if thats what it is called, i forget now. 

UPDATE! SHE IS ALL HEALED UP AND LOOKS REALLY GOOD, SHE IS STILL IN HEAT THOUGH...ITS BEEN A WHILE NOW. BUT SHE IS EXTREMELY WEARY OF HIM.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

riccil0ve said:


> So wouldn't that make father to daughter a better match than mother to son? Since son already has most of mom's genetics?



Yes - if there is going to be line breeding done then father to daughter is preferred over mother to son for that reason. Which is the exact opposite to the scenario presented in this thread. However - it should still be done with care and with much knowledge about the lines and horses in question as possible. You still run a much higher risk of a nasty hidden recessive popping up or immune issues since there will be no immune diversity in such a close breeding.


----------

